# Pajero 2 door versus..?



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

I am looking to buy a SUV for my wife, who will be driving daily to school in Emirates Hills; I had initially decided upon a New 2 Door Pajero, but some of my pals advised to go for a second hand Prado or Fortuner instead...This has left me confused..

I hope to hang around Dubai for at least another 3-4 years, that's why a new car, I have always loved the Pajero..test drove it, and its a good ride.

Also need to know what's a reasonable interest rate for the car Loan. Does 4.5% sound OK?

Any advice folks?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Toyota is a great car, no doubts, but in your case I would choose new Pajero, as new car is always better than second hand. You never know who and how was driving that car. Pajero is a good car too, I am driving one (4 doors though) for the last 3 years and I love it. It has a very spacious salon and space for the laggage, good offroad as well if you need to go for road trip to other emirates, so it's a good choice. Go for new one!


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

The new 2010 Prado will be out in a few weeks time, so you might be able to get a nice deal on the 2009 model. 

New 2010 Prado photos surface in China, Middle East — Just Japanese Car News


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks

Mitsubishi are giving good deals such as 2 years insurance and 3 yrs/ 50k service.. Toyota not giving anything at the moment..
I think I will go for the Paj..


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

As long as you don't offroad, a Pajero is fine heh


----------



## Carlozz (Sep 15, 2009)

Primarily buying it for on-road use; however some of my friends have used it Off-road and are pretty happy with it.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

Carlozz said:


> Primarily buying it for on-road use; however some of my friends have used it Off-road and are pretty happy with it.


Its not bad either on the sand.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jessil said:


> Its not bad either on the sand.


It depends on the driver, the engine (4.0 not 2.7) the tyres, the clearance, so many things....

I've rescued locals in their landcruisers, G55s and a hell of a lot more.

From a Wrangler (admittedly seriously modded).....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Toyotas sell well here, so that's something to keep in mind with resale. If you're after a smaller SUV, I love, love, love my Rav4. Do you have kids? Having a two door with kids would drive me nuts.


----------

